# Turbonet



## Marvinator (Jun 1, 2006)

Are there any TurboNet Cards out there anywhere? (uh, cheap, of course..._


----------



## cadis (Jun 7, 2002)

I have a couple that I was just going to try to sell. Let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## Bob (Dec 15, 2000)

I have one too, if you are still interested. Let me know.


----------



## chips34 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone still have one ?


----------



## cadis (Jun 7, 2002)

I still have two if your interested.


----------



## drhendrix (Jan 3, 2003)

I have one also.


----------



## Bob (Dec 15, 2000)

Still have mine.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I may have a cachecard floating around somewhere, but I'd have to search for it. If none of the other folks have one, check ebay. You might find a standalone card or an old S1 Tivo with one installed.


----------

